
Apple, Spotify Discuss Siri Truce, as Antitrust Battle Looms - jmsflknr
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/apple-spotify-discuss-siri-truce-as-antitrust-battle-looms
======
writepub
Spotify is big enough to take Apple head-on and get Apple to negotiate. But
most companies aren't big, and cannot challenge the hegemony of Apple. Hope
hopen against hope that Spotify doesn't concede, for the sake of the
ecosystem. The only language Apple understands is that of anti-trust, and it
is high time that it went through the cycle of self correction that Microsoft
went through in the late 90s/2000s

